# New Year's Eve



## texasgirl (Dec 28, 2008)

What do you do on New Years Eve?? We don't do anything. DH is a party poop and doesn't like going anywhere
Anyone have big plans or just staying home like us??


----------



## sattie (Dec 28, 2008)

Put me in the party poop catagorey... we stay home.  I usually cook a nice meal and we bring in the new year quietly.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll probably be at home, too. We usually go out on the deck and watch the downtown fireworks and of course, pop a bottle of bubbly to ring in the new year!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2008)

I think we are going out to dinner...at our favorite Italian place.   Maggiano's Little Italy    It'll be an early dinner and then we'll come home.  We don't really celebrate.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a party pooper too.  That's why my wife is inviting everyone over to our house.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 28, 2008)

We can't afford to go anywhere, and most of the people we know are always in bed way before midnight.  We usually stay home and watch the ball drop on TV.  If we have the money we sometimes buy a few fireworks and set them off.  We usually have some kind of snack foods, such as crackers and cheese, or chips and dip.  We usually call our daughters and my dad, and when we can afford it we have called Alix and Ken.  Can't really afford the crackers and cheese this year (but will probably get them anyway).  And of course, when the ball drops at midnight, I kiss my sweetie (and my sweetie kisses me back!)!

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 28, 2008)

Those days of going out and partying are over for us.  We normally stay home make steak sandwiches and some snacks, pop open some sparkling apple cidar and wait for the ball to drop, (if we stay awake).  I normally have to wake up DH to ask for a kiss.  LOL

But this year we were talking about going to a early dinner and going to the movies to see "Marley & Me", then head home.


----------



## homecook (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the year my best friend and her dh will be coming over. We play games, gab and just have fun. We will be grilling steaks with baked potatoes and broccoli. She may be bringing french onion soup also. I got a Wii for Christmas so we'll probably have fun with that. lol We're usually up all night when they come over so I'll have to take a nap earlier.

Barb


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll be with my mom at a party. It will end early and then, I shall be home watching the ball drop while playing online.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 28, 2008)

Buck and I never went out for New Years.  Usually made a pot of his grandfather's fondue and ate fondue and drank champagne as the ball dropped.

This year...I'll probably go to bed early and forget about the whole thing.


----------



## QSis (Dec 28, 2008)

JustMeToo said:


> Those days of going out and partying are over for us. We normally stay home make steak sandwiches and some snacks, pop open some sparkling apple cidar and wait for the ball to drop, (if we stay awake). I normally have to wake up DH to ask for a kiss. LOL
> 
> But this year we were talking about going to a early dinner and going to the movies to see "Marley & Me", then head home.


 
Heads up, JustMe, on the "Marley" movie.  A friend of mine, big macho guy, said he cried like a baby.  Said everyone in the theater was crying.

Bring tissues.

Lee


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 28, 2008)

We usually stay home, either watch dvd movies or go  to sleep by 10 or 11 .


----------



## Toots (Dec 28, 2008)

We stay home.  We usually have a nice dinner and some bubbly.  Think we're going to pick up some ribs from Montgomery Inn this year for dinner.  The past few years, I haven't been able to stay awake until midnight - I'm getting old, I like to ring in the new year while catching up on my zzzzzzs.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 28, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Buck and I never went out for New Years.  Usually made a pot of his grandfather's fondue and ate fondue and drank champagne as the ball dropped.
> 
> This year...I'll probably go to bed early and forget about the whole thing.



You could always drive up here and bring the fondue! Then we can all sit around eating fondue watching movies and playing board games till after midnight..

We just have some snacks, play some games, watch a movie or two and have a couple of light drinks, that is about it. Funny thing is the kids love playing poker with me more than they like playing the board games, LOL!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 28, 2008)

If it wasn't a 400-mile drive, I'd take you up on it, Buddy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2008)

We do different things, depending on who's in town. Usually have a nice dinner at home with some champagne, sometimes make it to midnight and sometimes not. Sometimes we go downtown around 11 p.m. for the midnight fireworks.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 28, 2008)

Sometimes we go out and sometimes we stay in. The last couple of years we have been staying in. This year my folks may come over, maybe play some games or something, big breakfast in the morning. We are going out to dinner the next night though.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 28, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> ...Funny thing is the kids love playing poker with me more than they like playing the board games, LOL!


Of course they do!  My sister and I felt the same way when our parents played Blackjack with us (betting toothpicks).  We were playing a grown-up game with grown-ups.  It didn't get better than that!

Barbara


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2008)

We usually don't do anything cause I end up working. This year I'm off (shocking)
and yet no plans !


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 28, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Of course they do!  My sister and I felt the same way when our parents played Blackjack with us (betting toothpicks).  We were playing a grown-up game with grown-ups.  It didn't get better than that!
> 
> Barbara



For the kids I went and got a set of poker chips so we don't have to use pennies again this year, LOL.
OK, I get em for the big kids too!


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 28, 2008)

*Five of my friends and I are going to an upscale restaurant (we do this every year) then to our local theater to see Seven Pounds, then back to Anne's house for drinks, and appetizers, and desserts.  We have a great time on NY Eve and I'm thankful for my fun friends.  We're all single so we only have to please ourselves.*


----------



## Mama (Dec 28, 2008)

We're "poopers" too...


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 28, 2008)

QSis, I read the book so I kind of know what will happen, so I will bring a whole box.  Thanks.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 28, 2008)

The wife just reminded me that last New Year was actually spent at the church. We had supper there, then alternated watching movies and eating snacks till after midnight. The movies were the Tribulation Trilogy.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Just to clarify why I call dh a pooper. He use to leave me at home when my boys were growing up and now that they are grown he is done with "those days" and I am ready to begin.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 28, 2008)

i hardly ever make it til midnight anymore. will have a drink and toast myself for the new year. sometimes my kids,grown up kid, go to the local park for an event called "first night" music and so on, no alcohol  i get to cold to go anymore. old age an't for sissys.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 28, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> The wife just reminded me that last New Year was actually spent at the church. We had supper there, then alternated watching movies and eating snacks till after midnight. The movies were the Tribulation Trilogy.


Sounds like a great night!  I love those movies.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2008)

This year we are in for something new and different...10 teenagers (14 and 15) taking over our basement for their own New Years Eve celebration. Pray for us. They are all good kids so I'm not terribly worried, but Ken and I don't stay up late so hopefully the 12:30 "boot out" will stick.


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh good luck with that Alix. You guys must have the patience of a saint lol


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2008)

and you must be very very brave!


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Usually made a pot of his grandfather's fondue and ate fondue and drank champagne as the ball dropped.


This is what we usually do too. 5 years ago we moved into our house on NYE. The only thing we could find among our boxes was out fondue set so we decided that would be a good thing to eat that night. Now that we have the kids we stay home that night anyway so we usually still do fondue. We sit on the floor and make it like a picnic.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2008)

middie said:


> Oh good luck with that Alix. You guys must have the patience of a saint lol



I don't know about that...mostly we just like the kids to be safe and we know for sure they will be safe here. And I remember all too well those years of feeling like I was grown up enough to celebrate with my friends but not having anywhere to go. I want our place to be where they want to be. 



pdswife said:


> and you must be very very brave!



Now bravery might be in order, or at least a couple sets of earplugs.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 28, 2008)

I have never been a New Year's person.  I have slept through many of them.  But for the last 5 years we go to some friends' house and have dinner, talk, play games, watch midnight roll in on the television, say goodnight and come home.  It is a wonderful night.

My friend has MS and with it very severe vertigo so she doesn't go out much.  So, we have been having New Years Eve and many Dinner and a movie nights always at their house but we trade off who makes dinner.  This year they are doing dinner and I am doing appetizers and dessert.

I always look forward to this evening, not for what it represents but for the wonderful time we have with dear friends.


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2008)

Before kids I would go to concerts for New Years. Those were always so very fun shows. I miss the music and the fun, but I do not miss the craziness of being out on that night. Too many times we had direct contact (and I do mean physical contact) with drunk drivers.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 28, 2008)

We just made a reservation at a small neighborhood restaurant for dinner along with my brother and his wife. The chef/owner is having a private party by reservation only, and will serve a gourmet dinner from soup to nuts for $46 per couple. He doesn't have a liquor license, but that doesn't matter to us. He's a young guy with a great homestyle menu, and is looking forward to treating his customers with some "mighty fine groceries" at a good price. As he told me yesterday, "_you won't see any of this on the daily menu._"

After dinner we'll probably go home and try to stay awake for the ball.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 29, 2008)

our best partying years are behind us as well. we're going out to dinner at 6pm; probably a japanese hibachi place near home. then i have to be at work by 11pm for a double shift. 

since we didn't get to do it for christmas, dw and my boy are coming in to the city to meet me on new years day, then we'll go see the tree in rockefeller center and go to dinner from there. i hope the sea grill is open. (thanks june ).

i think our most fun years were coming in to the city just before thay closed "the box" around times square, going to an 8pm show, then going to frankie and johnnies, sardi's, or many years ago mama leone's for dinner. if you timed it right, you stumbled out into the cold night, only having to walk a half block to stand with all of the frozen crazy people for a few minutes to watch the ball drop. then, while the mad rush egressed the city, we'd duck back into the restaurant that we'd just left for a nightcap.

oh, as far as drunk drivers go, my dad calls new years eve amateurs night".


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 29, 2008)

New Years eve is a quiet affair for us.

We nibble at some appetizers, drink a little wint, talk some, follow that with a couple lobsters and off to bed. 

We have been known to even do the lobsters the next day.

It's a coin toss whether we make the ball drop or not.

AC


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 29, 2008)

I will be working as a doorman checking IDs at a local watering hole/club I am also the bar back...  I have been doing this for the last 5 years.  I must remember to take my scanner with me so I can listen to the police ems freqs in my earphone.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't had a Bloody Mary all year long so this is what I'll be consuming on NYE.  I'm not very good at mixing drinks either.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

Alix said:


> This year we are in for something new and different...10 teenagers (14 and 15) taking over our basement for their own New Years Eve celebration. Pray for us. They are all good kids so I'm not terribly worried, but Ken and I don't stay up late so hopefully the 12:30 "boot out" will stick.




Brave brave Alix and Ken!!


----------



## corazon (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm headed downstairs to fold the last of the 2008 laundry.  Seems like I have been working on getting it done all year! 
dh is working, so I'll watch old Simpsons episodes and eat the last of the kahlua mousse.

Tomorrow I'll be making so many tamales they will be coming out of my ears!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 31, 2008)

Playing games by the fire with the family ( and phone off the hook)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 31, 2008)

corazon said:


> I'm headed downstairs to fold the last of the 2008 laundry.  Seems like I have been working on getting it done all year!
> dh is working, so I'll watch old Simpsons episodes and eat the last of the kahlua mousse.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be making so many tamales they will be coming out of my ears!



Geez, and here I thought I was the only one still doing laundry! I am way behind and at this point don't think I am getting caught up until 2009, LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

It's chilly here - about 25F with heavy winds - so I think I'm going to heat up some half-and-half for my outside kitties to help them to celebrate the new year.

I can rationalize that the warm dairy will help warm their tummies and the extra fat content will give them fuel on this cold night.

Well....they're my children.  Buck said I was born to be a mommy.  Perhaps he was right.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Angie (Dec 31, 2008)

I just ate some cake...thinking about going to bed soon.  Spent half my night with Miss Mayson and the other half with Mr Hubby. Doubt I'll be awake for the ball to drop!


----------

